# Shameless Self Promotion



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Your activites sound like so much fun. I lease a horse who is a pretty good trail horse (sometimes ditzy, but pretty sure footed). He isn't mine, but I am allowed to trailer him out, BUT I dont' have a trailer. Is there any way to join you guys on trail rides , like hitch a ride with someone comeing from my area? Bridle trails.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

wow wee that sounds like great fun!!! My 8th grade science teacher, Mr. Carson, introduced us to topo maps and I remember some of it. I would love to take a course on this!


----------

